# SS 24.09.22 - Sullivan - Symphony in E major "Irish"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Sir Arthur Sullivan (1842 - 1900)
*
*Symphony in E major "Irish"*

I. Andante - Allegro, ma non troppo vivace
II. Andante espressivo
III. Allegretto - Moderato - Tempo primo
IV. Allegro vivace e con brio

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, Arthur Sullivan wrote music without Gilbert's words. We have this week Sir Arthur's "Irish" Symphony in E major which he composed in the1860s. The inspiration came from a trip to Ireland where his father was born, although no recognizable Irish melodies can really be heard. Certainly inspiration from Mendelssohn and Schumann can be heard, as Sullivan studied in Leipzig as well as in London. The symphony does have an overall freshness and wonderful lyricism. Those looking for hints of his later operetta work can hear it most in the jaunty third movement. Charles Groves and Royal Liverpool is below but there are several recordings including the Chandos disc with Hickox and the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish',
BBC Philharmonic, Richard Hickox

Sullivan, A: Overture 'In Memoriam'
Sullivan, A: Suite from 'The Tempest', Op. 1
I am going with this one later,


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Hickox Sullivan is my choice


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish'*

_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones_
Recorded: 1-2 August 2006
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool

The Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I enjoyed this (Hickox/BBCPO) very much. Not a symphony I would otherwise have listened to. 

Nice choice.


----------

